# Help! Brushing our new guy with long hair.



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

He is very cute and it is nice to have some length on them for styling. I have a couple of thoughts, first, remember your pup has a hair coat, not a fur coat, so it is much more like brushing your own hair if it has any tangles. 

You may want to consider giving him a more poodley clean face. Right now Javelin needs a groom and even though his face is pretty clean he has a couple of spots along his lip line that have food stuck in them (I hate that).


I am not a huge fan of slicker brushes. I like pin brushes better. I also comb before brushing. Don't bathe if there are tangles as they will tend to get tighter/worse.


----------



## tammyw (May 7, 2018)

lily cd re said:


> He is very cute and it is nice to have some length on them for styling. I have a couple of thoughts, first, remember your pup has a hair coat, not a fur coat, so it is much more like brushing your own hair if it has any tangles.
> 
> You may want to consider giving him a more poodley clean face. Right now Javelin needs a groom and even though his face is pretty clean he has a couple of spots along his lip line that have food stuck in them (I hate that).
> 
> ...


Do you have a pin brush you recommend? And a comb too? So you say comb through first and then brush? I should mention he didn't really have any mats (by feel or looks). Do you spray before combing and brushing?

So we just love the longer facial hair! He's just so much cuter with it! Should I be washing his face every day? He's got a little bit of tear staining and tiny bit around mouth.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

tammyw said:


> Do you have a pin brush you recommend? And a comb too? So you say comb through first and then brush? I should mention he didn't really have any mats (by feel or looks). Do you spray before combing and brushing?
> 
> So we just love the longer facial hair! He's just so much cuter with it! Should I be washing his face every day? He's got a little bit of tear staining and tiny bit around mouth.


Spray first, then comb out sections then brush, search "Line brushing" here on the forum. Line brushing is best when you have a longer coat. My secret is that I use Chris Christian's Spectrum 10 conditioner when bathing it makes combing and brushing out so easy.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

DO wash face everyday or those tear stains will get hard and nasty! As far as pin bushes The Bass brushes are good... I use a medium Bass brush with 20mm pins and I also have a Chris Christenson Little Wonder pocket size brush 20mm that I use on smaller areas like feet and ears. Learn how to line brush, and yes, use spray as you are brushing as spraying allows the hair to 'stretch' and not break. Always check, after you brush, with a metal comb (wide & long toothed) for mats....you can purchase combs very inexpensively on Ebay.......my brushes I bought on Amazon 


P.S.Forgot to mention ...also get a small metal flea comb ...it is good for combing the face and the tear stain eye goobers after softening them when washing the face!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I personally really like this brush, which was recommended by Javelin's breeder who is also an excellent groomer. https://www.amazon.com/All-Systems-...30642&sr=8-2&keywords=1+all+systems+pin+brush


For combs I tend to like CC combs and CC Ice on Ice detangler.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

This is how you line brush a poodle.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

A few tips. it helps if you hold the hair while brushing. Even if he wiggles or keeps moving, be firm and do what you have to do. He is 6 months old, he is used to being brushed and is old enough to stand still. Right now he senses you’re a little unsure and will take advantage of it if you let him. (To get away with not being brushed).

About being wet after peeing, this is normal. Some people like to leave a strain of hair on the penis so it drips, others don’t. I don’t like it as it becomes a «*urine pole » and smells. You can shave the penis and groin area so it keeps cleaner (or have the groomer do it). No need to wipe.

I don’t mist my dogs before brushing and I comb after having brushed, to make sure there are no knots left. Everyone does it different. The important th8ng is to do it enough so the dog doesn’t mat.

I also like a shaved face better. For the looks, but mainly for hygiene. Tearing and food residues are not my thing and I am not up to washing their faces many times a day. But this is a personal choice.


----------



## Charleeann67:) (Nov 6, 2017)

Twyla, Reraven gave me a bottle of that conditioner when she so kindly helped Rudy and I with nails etc. My question is, do you dilute it? If you do, what is the ratio of water to conditioner? Rudy still has his puppy coat but I brush him every day and he's been getting bathed at least every two weeks.


----------



## tammyw (May 7, 2018)

How does this brush look?

https://www.chewy.com/pet-gear-double-no-zip-pet-stroller/dp/116623


----------



## tammyw (May 7, 2018)

I’d prefer to get everything at amazon so I can veg fast free shipping, but am overwhelmed by choice.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B015...=1530291011&sr=1-1&keywords=Chris+Christensen

That one is recommended for face only? What about one for body?

We had a lice/not comb at one point (its lost) but I read that those combs DESTROYs the hair shaft?

Any other links on amazon you guys can post and recommend?


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

tammyw said:


> I’d prefer to get everything at amazon so I can veg fast free shipping, but am overwhelmed by choice.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B015...=1530291011&sr=1-1&keywords=Chris+Christensen
> 
> ...


That’s the comb I have. You can do the whole body with it. I use it after brushing with a slicker brush.


----------



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

Hi Tammy, your new poodle is lovely. I would like to address the fuzzy face. Puppies are naturally adverse to grooming at first, it's a lot for a puppy to take in. No matter what you finally settle on for his 'look' PLEASE PLEASE consider shaving his face, brushing his face, and generally getting the shaver and scissors around his face. You will be doing him a HUGE favor. His groomer will appreciate the time you are spending on 'Pre grooming', as it's quite dangerous to have a puppy flailing around when you have sharp scissors or clippers anywhere near his face. With puppies, their first grooms or 'look' is NOT REALLY about how they look, it's about HOW they adjust to grooming in general. Keep at brushing daily, take him into the bath and shut the door while you dry your hair, turn on electric shavers (if you have one) , close and open scissors. Poodles are SMART and learn that grooming is just part of life. Good luck with your new puppy!


----------



## tammyw (May 7, 2018)

Well he’s six months old and well used to being groomed already. Up until now, the breeder actually had him in more of a show cut (he was to be a show dog but was a little too tall). This is the first time he’s had his face hair grown out!



PoodleFoster said:


> Hi Tammy, your new poodle is lovely. I would like to address the fuzzy face. Puppies are naturally adverse to grooming at first, it's a lot for a puppy to take in. No matter what you finally settle on for his 'look' PLEASE PLEASE consider shaving his face, brushing his face, and generally getting the shaver and scissors around his face. You will be doing him a HUGE favor. His groomer will appreciate the time you are spending on 'Pre grooming', as it's quite dangerous to have a puppy flailing around when you have sharp scissors or clippers anywhere near his face. With puppies, their first grooms or 'look' is NOT REALLY about how they look, it's about HOW they adjust to grooming in general. Keep at brushing daily, take him into the bath and shut the door while you dry your hair, turn on electric shavers (if you have one) , close and open scissors. Poodles are SMART and learn that grooming is just part of life. Good luck with your new puppy!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

tammyw said:


> Well he’s six months old and well used to being groomed already. Up until now, the breeder actually had him in more of a show cut (he was to be a show dog but was a little too tall). This is the first time he’s had his face hair grown out!


He was gorgeous in his show puppy clip! :aetsch: But he's adorable in any style


----------



## tammyw (May 7, 2018)

zooeysmom said:


> He was gorgeous in his show puppy clip! :aetsch: But he's adorable in any style


I am kind of curious what he'd look in different haircuts


----------



## tammyw (May 7, 2018)

I got the pin brushes, comb, and this ice on ice. Did I get the wrong spray? This says finishing spray.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00II6XPOQ?psc=1&ref=yo_pop_mb_pd_title

He seems to enjoy brushing mostly (bites with the slicker but not the pin brushes). Should I be doing the line method With the pin brushes also?

I find it hard to get the comb through his thick coat. Is there a method to it?

Brushing his belly and inner legs is definitely the hardest! I try to hold the leg down while he’s on his side and brush. Sometimes it seems easier to brush it in the opposite direction it grows. Is that a bad idea?


----------



## angiefurst (May 24, 2018)

The video was excellent and the dog was very cooperative. I've had several standards and I truly believe that the way a dog tolerates being brushed and groomed depends on the dog's breeder. The breeder of my first standard, Spencer, started brushing him while he was still very young. Well before he was old enough to go to his forever home. He was cooperative and easily tolerated grooming his entire life. Another dog, who didn't get the daily grooming efforts of her breeder - is uncooperative and difficult. After she is brushed (against her will) she goes to her bed and pouts for a few hours. (I'm being punished). 

So breeder start grooming your dogs very young, even if it's with your fingers.


----------



## angiefurst (May 24, 2018)

I saw a video yesterday showing a breeder grooming a tiny puppy - using a tooth brush. She gently stroked the brush over the puppy's ears and down it's. back. The puppy seemed to love it.


----------

